# History Channel HD Aspect Ratio Problem



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello:

Sorry if my quick search did not find where this was being discussed... 

Ok, one of my favorite channels on Dish is History Channel, which is now in HD.

However, this channel is being stretched EVEN WHEN THE CONTENT IS 16x9 HD!

It often has black bars on the top and bottom of the screen (which would be fine if the program were 2.35:1 anamorphic) and is visible stretched. Now, I don't like this practice on 4x3 programming, but on 16x9 HD programming it is clearly just wrong.

However, I know that if I just call or email Dish I will be far too frustrated to describe the problem over and over to someone on the other end who will tell me to reboot my ViP622 or push the aspect button on my TV's remote.

Does anyone here have some inside pull to get this fixed soon? I can hardly stand to watch the channel.

Thanks.

-Casey


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

You didn't note how long you've had DISH, so forgive me if this response seems a bit remedial:

Have you checked your display mode? If you press "Cancel" on your remote, you'll get the banner that displays the channel and program title. It also shows you your display mode. If that reads, "Normal", then you have an issue with either the channel or the receiver. If it reads something else, press the "*" key on your remote to cycle through the display modes to get where you want to be.

If your receiver was displaying "Stretch" mode, it would look exactly as you've described.

Good luck!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

He's (I am assuming he is a he) talking about tonight, for instance, programming on right now where the HistoryHD logo is properly placed and not distored but a letterboxed 16x9 program is being stretched to fill the width so it *looks* like 2.35:1 widescreen but is just way distorted letterbox 16x9.

If they have this kind of programming and are not going to show it OAR (16x9 without stretch) then they should at least just leave it letterboxed so we could zoom if we wanted.

But for a channel that claims to be HD and have a commitment to HD programming, I find it ironic that the program airing tonight says it is new tonight and has 12/18/2007 as its first air date, but is still not an HD program or at least is not being aired in proper aspect ratio.

Try for yourself, check out "The Universe" that is airing (or when it repeats) and join us in being amazed at the insanity of an HD channel stretching out such an image.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

bartendress said:


> You didn't note how long you've had DISH, so forgive me if this response seems a bit remedial:
> 
> Have you checked your display mode? If you press "Cancel" on your remote, you'll get the banner that displays the channel and program title. It also shows you your display mode. If that reads, "Normal", then you have an issue with either the channel or the receiver. If it reads something else, press the "*" key on your remote to cycle through the display modes to get where you want to be.
> 
> ...


Wrong...the problem is with the programmer. They, along with the other A&E Networks stretch all upconverted SD content or if they forget to flip the HD switch it is still stretched. The little HD that the History Channel currently shows looks fine. The rest of the video is garbage. There is nothing you can do to eliminate the distortion. Using the format button on your receiver only makes the picture look more distorted. This problem is across all providers and not just E*.


----------



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

HDMe said:


> He's (I am assuming he is a he) talking about tonight, for instance, programming on right now where the HistoryHD logo is properly placed and not distored but a letterboxed 16x9 program is being stretched to fill the width so it *looks* like 2.35:1 widescreen but is just way distorted letterbox 16x9.
> 
> If they have this kind of programming and are not going to show it OAR (16x9 without stretch) then they should at least just leave it letterboxed so we could zoom if we wanted.
> 
> ...


Yes, HDMe, that's what I'm talking about. Actually, I was just about to edit my post to say that the History Channel HD logo is properly placed, outside the 2.35:1 box, where you'd expect it to be, and itself is not stretched.

So, actually, perhaps that should have told me that the problem is not with Dish but with the actual feed from History Channel HD.

During a commercial now, there is a source which is probably 4x3, and it is stretched but fills the whole screen. So, it seems they have it permanently set such that a 4x3 image is blown up to fill the screen, which affects native 16x9 programs as I've described.

Bartendress: It is a good question, but yes, I'm in 'Normal' mode.

SO!!! How do we get some respected Tech at Dish to contact the content provider of History HD and get them on the ball?!!!??

-Casey

ps- they're discussing this over here http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38532&page=2
and someone has posted screenshots (Dec 18th 10:05pm post from "Hi Ho.")


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Try for yourself, check out "The Universe" that is airing (or when it repeats) and join us in being amazed at the insanity of an HD channel stretching out such an image.


This does sound insane. Out of complete, morbid curiosity, I set a timer to record the Midnight-CST repeat.

It seems a great lesson to the channel counters... quantity truly does not equal quality.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

This is not a new topic it has been discussed over at the sat guys forum. Several of us have emailed them to complain about their blatant disregard and use of Stretch-O Vision. this is the email address to contact A & E viewer relations department. [email protected]


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Just got done watching the Universe, what a strange show. Seemed like all the Computer Animation was proper HD letterbox, but when ever they interviewed or had a person on the screen, it was stretched 4:3 content. Wierd.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You know, I have the most trouble with signals from my San Francisco locals which switch back and forth between sizes and HD/SD without stretching the 4:3picture. Maybe some of these other channels have decided not to struggle with this and just stretch it all.


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

As has already been said, contacting A&E is likely the only way this is ever going to get resolved. I've been sending them emails about once a week lately, and I find that the tone of the response has changed - previously, the "canned" response was:

_Thank you for your feedback regarding our high-definition offerings.

We want to be able to address your concerns about this content. The nature of certain programs limits our ability to show all of our programming in high definition.

As you know, HD is a newer technology. For programs that were not originally shot in HD, we are stretching the content to the 16 x 9 ratio. Our research has confirmed that this is the more popular choice for consumers.

We are committed to increasing the amount of programming we offer in "true HD."

We thank you again for your support as we continue to provide you with great entertainment options.

Best regards,
Affiliate Relations_

The latest reply I've gotten (today, after complaing about last night's broadcast of Universe) was this:

_Thank you for your recent comments concerning The History Channel in HD.

We appreciate the fact that you took the time to contact us because your 
views on our programs provide the most direct and accurate information upon 
which we can fine tune this new THC venture.

We are currently trying to alleviate the picture distortion problem 
associated with our HD channel.

If you have any further questions or comments regarding this issue, please 
contact us.

Cordially,
Viewer Relations_

Hopefully, they really are looking into fixing the problems..... but the more people that express their (negative) opinions regarding stretch-o-vision to [email protected], the more likely it is that A&E will really do something.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

phrelin said:


> You know, I have the most trouble with signals from my San Francisco locals which switch back and forth between sizes and HD/SD without stretching the 4:3picture. Maybe some of these other channels have decided not to struggle with this and just stretch it all.


There is no trouble to not stretch video. Most automation systems will play both HD & SD. It will just insert the SD into the stream which upconverts thru the encoder. There is no real reason to do stretch-o-vision except for the ID 10 T certified that think the screen always has to be full.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

bartendress said:


> This does sound insane. Out of complete, morbid curiosity, I set a timer to record the Midnight-CST repeat.
> 
> It seems a great lesson to the channel counters... quantity truly does not equal quality.


I finally got a chance to watch the recording. One word: Tragic.

I couldn't bear to watch the entire program... and it wasn't because I didn't like the content, it was the crappy PQ.

I'd rather E* had not added this channel until they (THC) was ready to provide actual HD content.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

"We are currently trying to alleviate the picture distortion problem
associated with our HD channel."

Same reply I got last week. Which is good I guess. Here's the problem though. As far as I can tell you never know when a show is going to aired in the correct aspect ratio and when its stretched garbage.

The Modern Marvels that was just on was in its correct 16x9 but it was a rerun of an episode I recorded to my DVR when it originally aired all stretched out to hell.

On a side note I would like to point out that TNT is currently airing The Wizard of Oz in its original aspect ratio with pillarboxes up the side which, if you have been following this HD OAR fiasco, is *unheard *of for them so I just sent them an email to tell them how proud I was they figured it out. May I suggest others do the same so they realize there are people out there that care about such things?

[email protected]


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They did it again this afternoon. Very strange. They were showing back-to-back episodes of "The Universe". One episode was in HD, nice and sharp and in proper aspect ratio... then the next episode (literally the next episode in the airing sequence, so it was shot after the previous one meaning it should have been in HD too) was back to super-wide-stretch-o-vision. So I stopped watching after that


----------



## Casey10s (Oct 2, 2006)

I am still seeing a lot shows on the History Channel HD that looks stretched when it should be in true HD. I can quickly tell because there are black bars at the top and at the bottom. These are shows like Universe and some other newer programs that should be in true HD. Is it Dish or the History Channel that is the source of this? I have seen some of the Universe shows in true HD and it looks great and other times it is stretched and tough to view.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Teh History channel is the source of the idiocy!


----------



## Hi Ho (Nov 17, 2007)

I see caseystone found my post on Audioholics. I just wanted to chime in here and express my amazement that they are STILL stretching 16x9 content on a seemingly random basis! I recorded the new episode of Modern Marvels (Mad Electricity) on my VIP722 and immedietely deleted it when I saw that it was 16x9 stretchd. The rerun of Modern Marvels that aired before the new one was in proper 16x9 HD. I just don't get how it can be so inconsistent! I sent yet another email. All of my others have gone unanswered.


----------

